# Buddy Belt Question.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying out the Buddy Belt. Seems to get great reviews here. My problem with ordering online is size and size charts. They never work for my crew. Even when I go by members size recommendations it still rarely works. Anyway, the BB's aren't cheap, and I don't wanna do returns. So for those of you that have the size 1 and 2, I need your help when you get time. I'd like a pic of both, and if you don't mind a ruler beside it for accurate measurement on complete length, hole placements, etc. Also, if you have pics of your pup in these sizes, that will help too. I'm going to start out ordering one to check fitting. So if anyone has time, with these 2 sizes, your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, I only have a size 3.5. Willow will need a 2 though. Sorry I can't help xox


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry T, I've never seen a size 1, I only have 2,3, and 3.5. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, girls.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have pictures but I can tell you about the measurements on the holes, etc. Taz is 10" around immediately behind her front legs and eighs 3.5 lbs. I got a size two for her. Size 2 is for 10 - 12 in. It has five holes in one half inch increments. Technically she could wear a size one but only on the biggest hole so I opted for the larger size so it fits over clothes too. The wees are so tiny I would think size 1 would be right. It is for 8 -10 inches. I think where you measure makes a difference as right behind their legs is not the largest part of the chest like you would measure for clothes. Does that help at all?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love them but my dog was between sizes and I did not like the way it fit his chest.. I'm interested to see how you make out!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KittyD said:


> I love them but my dog was between sizes and I did not like the way it fit his chest.. I'm interested to see how you make out!


That is what I am afraid of with them and Jaxx. He seems to be right in between in most things. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't have a buddy belt but I have something that's just like it, KC was a size 2 I think but its sooo tight on her ever since her chest grew a lot -.-;


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Latte , who is 3.5 pounds fits in a size 2 buddy belt perfectly ( on the middle hole , when she has no clothes on ).
i've never seen a 1 either.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all for replying! :daisy: I'm thinking a size 1, but would love to see it in pics with a ruler placed beside it just to be sure. I have never had any luck fitting my crew with the size charts/weight guide. I either end up keeping and not being able to use the item, or returning which gets expensive. :/

I know the 1 would be too big for Jade, but would probably work well for the other 3. 

Thanks again girls for your replies.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> I don't have a buddy belt but I have something that's just like it, KC was a size 2 I think but its sooo tight on her ever since her chest grew a lot -.-;


I have not tried them in about a year but from what I recall in the size 1 he was on the end of the holes, and the size 2 he was at the start of them and the leg holes fit against his legs weirdly, they say for a good fit your dog needs to have it done up on the middle holes, I would say this is accurate. It's a shame they cannot make half sizes it's truly a great Canadian product.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

MiniGrace said:


> I don't have pictures but I can tell you about the measurements on the holes, etc. Taz is 10" around immediately behind her front legs and eighs 3.5 lbs. I got a size two for her. Size 2 is for 10 - 12 in. It has five holes in one half inch increments. Technically she could wear a size one but only on the biggest hole so I opted for the larger size so it fits over clothes too. The wees are so tiny I would think size 1 would be right. It is for 8 -10 inches. I think where you measure makes a difference as right behind their legs is not the largest part of the chest like you would measure for clothes. Does that help at all?


This is really helpful for me. Thanks! Willow measured 10.5" but I'm not sure if it was right behind her legs or not so ill do it again to be sure. Either way a 2 should fit fine from what you've said. Thanks


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> I don't have pictures but I can tell you about the measurements on the holes, etc. Taz is 10" around immediately behind her front legs and eighs 3.5 lbs. I got a size two for her. Size 2 is for 10 - 12 in. It has five holes in one half inch increments. Technically she could wear a size one but only on the biggest hole so I opted for the larger size so it fits over clothes too. The wees are so tiny I would think size 1 would be right. It is for 8 -10 inches. I think where you measure makes a difference as right behind their legs is not the largest part of the chest like you would measure for clothes. Does that help at all?


Thank you so much!! This was very helpful! It's odd that most size charts say to measure right behind their front legs. Calling it the largest part of their chest. But as you mentioned, it's not really the largest part, unless the pup has no run cage. :lol: I've measured mine a few times, but for the longest time just guessed at it. They don't really sit still for the measuring, so I get as close as I can. :lol: That had a lot to do with ending up with so many things that were too big for them. Plus I think them all being very compact makes a difference. Chance, my longest in length measures just over 7". He's just under 7" tall (or maybe the other way around, lol) I bought several things going by others weight guides, and it would just be like putting them in a pillow sack. They could walk right out of it. Jade being the hardest to fit. Now I'm reluctant to buy unless I can see the actual measurements. Returning/exchanging is such a pain. Thank you so much for taking the time to explain! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I have not tried them in about a year but from what I recall in the size 1 he was on the end of the holes, and the size 2 he was at the start of them and the leg holes fit against his legs weirdly, they say for a good fit your dog needs to have it done up on the middle holes, I would say this is accurate. It's a shame they cannot make half sizes it's truly a great Canadian product.


This is what I'm afraid of. My guys have no fullness in front. Chance has a lil tiny bit, but not like some that have the chest in front that protrudes. Their legs are itty bitty, and they are very narrow. So even if the chest part fits, if the leg holes are spaced to far it won't work. :/


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

TLI said:


> This is what I'm afraid of. My guys have no fullness in front. Chance has a lil tiny bit, but not like some that have the chest in front that protrudes. Their legs are itty bitty, and they are very narrow. So even if the chest part fits, if the leg holes are spaced to far it won't work. :/


Taz doesn't have much of a chest either and it does make finding a harness that fits difficult. She is a bit taller and longer than Chance, her back measures about 8.5 in. Here is a picture, you can see her chest.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> Taz doesn't have much of a chest either and it does make finding a harness that fits difficult. She is a bit taller and longer than Chance, her back measures about 8.5 in. Here is a picture, you can see her chest.


Yeah, she's very fine boned like my crew. Just taller and longer. The itty bitty frames like Taz, and my 4 have are just a roll of the dice in fit. They don't have anything to fill stuff out. Going by charts are just impossible with these type frames.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

What I can say about these buddy belts is they run solely on chest size. For example, Lola and Leo weight almost the exact same (4.8, 4.5lbs) but they wear different size BB's bc Lola's has a 12.5" chest (size 3) and Leo has an 11" chest (size 2). But if Leo had a hoodie on, he wears a 3 also bc the arm holes on the 2 won't go over the hoodie very easily. I was thinking about getting Mimi a size 1 but since she's so young, I'm afraid she will outgrow it right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah, she's very fine boned like my crew. Just taller and longer. The itty bitty frames like Taz, and my 4 have are just a roll of the dice in fit. They don't have anything to fill stuff out. Going by charts are just impossible with these type frames.


That has been true in my experience too. That is one reason I love the Ruff ruff couture. They fit her perfectly so I can buy with confidence. But I would not have bought so many except for the great deals Elaine has.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> What I can say about these buddy belts is they run solely on chest size. For example, Lola and Leo weight almost the exact same (4.8, 4.5lbs) but they wear different size BB's bc Lola's has a 12.5" chest (size 3) and Leo has an 11" chest (size 2). But if Leo had a hoodie on, he wears a 3 also bc the arm holes on the 2 won't go over the hoodie very easily. I was thinking about getting Mimi a size 1 but since she's so young, I'm afraid she will outgrow it right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


See my troop are different there too. Chance weighs the most, his chest is the biggest. It goes down from there with weight and chest size. It's funny how they are all different with shapes, sizes and weights. 

I think the 1 will work for C, L & G. But would be too big for Jade. But my youngest, Jade is 4 years old, Lexie the oldest, 6 years old. So no more growing, which makes me feel okay about buying them since they won't outgrow them. My thing is just not even ever seeing one in person, I have no idea on sizing. And I don't think my troop have ever followed any size charts. I may bite the bullet and order the size 1 to just check out sizing. But was hoping someone would have one to snap a pic with the ruler next to it. That way I can have something to go by. I appreciate you girls help.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> That has been true in my experience too. That is one reason I love the Ruff ruff couture. They fit her perfectly so I can buy with confidence. But I would not have bought so many except for the great deals Elaine has.


Yeah, Elaine is our lovely clothes fairy. Awesome clothing, great prices, and such a sweet person.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> What I can say about these buddy belts is they run solely on chest size.


I agree- I held off buying because a lot of stuff does not fit Kerri- it never works with the weight, or largest part of her chest measurements. With the buddy belt it sits so far forward that the only measurement that matters is the size right behind the front legs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If this is the case, then size 1 it is. It will fit Lexie & Gia for sure. They both fall within the chest measurement of size 1. Too big for Jade. I'll have to measure Chance, the last chest measurement I have on him was at over 1 lb. heavier than he is now. He got pretty chubby after his neuter, so I had to diet him. Haven't measured him since the weight loss. 

Again, I appreciate all your help! 

But I do have one more question. If the chest is 8", does it buckle at the tightest hole, and 10" chest buckles on the largest hole? I read somewhere that it's supposed to buckle in the middle.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

T, i just wanted to let you know that i have bought my buddy belts from wetnoseboutique and the lady there is very helpful and nice. and i think the return policy is good too. 
i bought Tootie and Minnie there gold ones there, and i just ordered 2 more from them . 
the most important thing i look for is the softest buddybelt. i know that you can break them all in to be soft, but Minnie is so delicate ( even more delicate than Latte who weighs so much less ), and i prefer that the buddy belts start out the softest they can be.
well, this lady who owns Wetnose boutique will actually find the color you are interested in and compare colors to tell you which is the softest. 

** i got the periwinkle in size 3 and size 4 for Minnie and Tootsie. so , this will be there second Buddy belt. Latte just has the one. a pretty pearl pink i got from funnyfur


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> T, i just wanted to let you know that i have bought my buddy belts from wetnoseboutique and the lady there is very helpful and nice. and i think the return policy is good too.
> i bought Tootie and Minnie there gold ones there, and i just ordered 2 more from them .
> the most important thing i look for is the softest buddybelt. i know that you can break them all in to be soft, but Minnie is so delicate ( even more delicate than Latte who weighs so much less ), and i prefer that the buddy belts start out the softest they can be.
> well, this lady who owns Wetnose boutique will actually find the color you are interested in and compare colors to tell you which is the softest.
> ...


Thank you so much, Elaine!!  I'm going to do some googling today to check out prices. I just got off the phone with a lady that has a few buddy belts in her shop, all classic collection I believe she said. She said they are stiff leather, and would have to be broke in. She didn't recommend them for a smaller Chi. She doesn't have size 1, her few start at size 2. I think it's going to be one of those things that some people love, or don't. Only way I'll know is to give them a try. I'm in no rush. Just read so much about them here, thought I'd test them out. I was browsing through pics and BB threads and noticed exactly my concern. If they are slightly big on the pup, the leg holes meet at the top of the back. I'll just have to order one to see how they work for my pups. I truly appreciate all the help. I remember trying to get a good fit with Puppia. Ended up having some altered which changed the shape. Finally came across the XS mesh step in, and it's perfect. No legs coming out, etc. Too big for Jade, but I expected that. I'll figure it out.  The pics with measurements helped a bunch! Thank you all again for taking the time to help out. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's how the 8 1/2" chest Puppia vest fits Gia. My only issue is that it's baggy in front. But at least their legs don't come out of the holes as we walk. As I mentioned, they don't fill things out well in that area. They are still built more like puppies, than an adult Chi.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

If the lady at wetnose is really helpful perhaps she wouldn't mind taking a picture of a size 1 with a tape measure by it?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> If the lady at wetnose is really helpful perhaps she wouldn't mind taking a picture of a size 1 with a tape measure by it?


Kitty (Bijou & Mimi's Mom) is going to go to a place that sells them in Canada and take pics for me.  :cheer:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Kitty (Bijou & Mimi's Mom) is going to go to a place that sells them in Canada and take pics for me.  :cheer:



Happy to help! 
I'm curious to see the fit again in person myself anyhow.
I spoke to my girlfriend at a local shop and she has several types. I do recall not liking the leather on the classic collection at all! but I'm extremely particular about what I'll put on my dogs.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

T, if softness is what you are looking for, check these out. I have 4 from this collection, it's the older BB luxury edition that's so soft!! Way softer than the new luxury edition. If you search my posts, you can find a comparison thread I made showing these compared to others. I bought a new lux one in the purple croc that is gorg but not soft like these. These have the original tan on the inside, the new ones are white, thicker and not as soft. These are sold out everywhere except funnyfur has a few in size 1. Mojo and Lola have the dove grey, which a beautiful unisex color, Leo has dark grey and black w re stitching. I wish they still made their luxury line like these. 

http://www.funnyfur.com/buddybeltsspecialcrystal.aspx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Old vs new ones (old on top)









Dove grey lux









Special hot pink









See the difference??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Those two are the same size Zorana? so they have clearly changed the shape of the leg holes as well! I must investigate this in person now  the buddy belt website sells direct as well T and I saw they have some retired collections available.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Those two are the same size Zorana? so they have clearly changed the shape of the leg holes as well! I must investigate this in person now  the buddy belt website sells direct as well T and I saw they have some retired collections available.


Ya, they're both size 3! Isn't that crazy? I'm not sure which retired lux collections have the tan backing but I know the collection in the link I posted all do. I was able to get those in a local boutique, Leslie said they were a couple years old. 

Here is another pic










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting those, Zorana! I wish Pucci and Catana had the luxury ones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

You're welcome love!! Actually I think p&c does have some luxury choices, they're the newer ones but not the newest for spring. I honestly don't think they update their site enough, I bet if you called and asked them to order a certain color and placed the order over the phone, they would!!! They order directly from bb, it's not like these are in their store. That's why it takes a couple weeks to come in. 
I can try calling this week to ask if you want. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Happy to help!
> I'm curious to see the fit again in person myself anyhow.
> I spoke to my girlfriend at a local shop and she has several types. I do recall not liking the leather on the classic collection at all! but I'm extremely particular about what I'll put on my dogs.


You are such a sweetheart for doing that for me!! Thanks, dear!! :daisy:

Yeah, I'm not getting good reviews on the CC either. I searched the BB threads here on CP, and did a lil googling. Getting a lil more BB educated. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> T, if softness is what you are looking for, check these out. I have 4 from this collection, it's the older BB luxury edition that's so soft!! Way softer than the new luxury edition. If you search my posts, you can find a comparison thread I made showing these compared to others. I bought a new lux one in the purple croc that is gorg but not soft like these. These have the original tan on the inside, the new ones are white, thicker and not as soft. These are sold out everywhere except funnyfur has a few in size 1. Mojo and Lola have the dove grey, which a beautiful unisex color, Leo has dark grey and black w re stitching. I wish they still made their luxury line like these.
> 
> Special Edition Buddy Belts Leather Dog Harnesses
> 
> ...


Thank you, Zorana!! I'll check those out!! That pink in the other BB thread is pulling at me. :lol: I notice they have leg guards you can purchase separate. That might be a good idea. I'm in no rush. Just curious about them since they get great reviews from some of you guys. I need to see what I'm missing out on. :lol:

I went through a lot of the BB threads yesterday off and on as I had time. Was hoping to find someone with the size 1. But other than heartgram, everyone else has 2, or above. Someone mentioned LS's Bella having the 1, but in the cheating on Puppia thread she said she bought the size 2 cause the 1 was too small. Buckled on the last hole. So Kitty offered to go to a local store and snap some pics for me. :cheer: I'm pretty sure I'll be safe with size 1 for L & G. Chance might need the 2. We'll see.  Poor Jade will be left out on BB's, but her lil harness is fine and fits her well. 

Thanks again for taking the time to help out. I do appreciate it greatly!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Old vs new ones (old on top)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Yes, big difference. One looks stiff, the other very soft. They should have stuck with the orginal. Thank you for the pics!! So nice of you to take the time!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Those two are the same size Zorana? so they have clearly changed the shape of the leg holes as well! I must investigate this in person now  the buddy belt website sells direct as well T and I saw they have some retired collections available.


I see that sweet little new baby in your new siggy! :love5:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm stealthy like that, you know me


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> You're welcome love!! Actually I think p&c does have some luxury choices, they're the newer ones but not the newest for spring. I honestly don't think they update their site enough, I bet if you called and asked them to order a certain color and placed the order over the phone, they would!!! They order directly from bb, it's not like these are in their store. That's why it takes a couple weeks to come in.
> I can try calling this week to ask if you want.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So nice of you to offer!! I think I might try to track down one of the retired ones after seeing your post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got a size 1 T! The size 1(natural) fits my new puppy, her chest is 7.9"in and the size 2(tropical sea) fits my girl, who is 11". The size 1 will probably fit a pup with a 7.5" girth on the tightest hole.
















I wear a ring size 6, small hands.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The size 1s are so itty bitty! Love them, they're so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Front and back view.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Dominique could let me know if your Natural one stretches faster than the tropical sea version. Jaxx went from being on the 2nd to last hole on a size 2, it was snug on the middle hole to being on the 2nd hole in a day or two. I knew since they were leather that they were going to stretch but I was amazed how fast it stretched. I am curious to see if it was because we bought the Natural version. I love the BB and it still fits perfect even with stretching I am just curious if the Natural version stretches faster than the other versions.

The size 1 compared to the size 2 looks huge but when looking at the size 2 without the size 1 the size 2 looks tiny. The first time I saw the size 2 I did not think Jaxx had any chance of fitting into it.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

My tropical sea has stretched hardly at all. Kai is still on the middle whole, with a little more room since I first bought it.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

SkyAtBlue said:


> My tropical sea has stretched hardly at all. Kai is still on the middle whole, with a little more room since I first bought it.


Jaxx changed 2 holes since we started using Jaxx's Natural. He could use it on the middle hole when we first bought it but it was snug. It fit better on the 2nd to last hole. Now he has moved to the 2nd hole and it is just perfect on that one.

I am sure you read this but the Natural one has not been treated. Jaxx's has a water spot on it because I did not treat it before I took him out in it and we were caught in the sprinklers. BB has a list of recommended leather treatment on their site for the Natural BB.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx changed 2 holes since we started using Jaxx's Natural. He could use it on the middle hole when we first bought it but it was snug. It fit better on the 2nd to last hole. Now he has moved to the 2nd hole and it is just perfect on that one.
> 
> I am sure you read this but the Natural one has not been treated. Jaxx's has a water spot on it because I did not treat it before I took him out in it and we were caught in the sprinklers. BB has a list of recommended leather treatment on their site for the Natural BB.


Thank you , I didn't know that they could stretch so much. Maybe its just the natural? I had all my BB's stain and water resistant when I bought them for $2 more.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Thank you , I didn't know that they could stretch so much. Maybe its just the natural? I had all my BB's stain and water resistant when I bought them for $2 more.


That is what I am thinking. I love the way the Natural looks and feels though. I think the Natural one probably does stretch more because it is raw leather. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dominique, thank you so much for posting the pics!! Your Angel looks adorable in it!! My curiosity got the best of me, and I ordered a size 1 last week. Should be here soon.  I think the 1 will fit Lex & Gia. But I think Chance might need a 1 1/2, which they don't make. I'm pretty attached to our Puppia's, so I doubt I'll get a lot of use from the BB. But I just have to see one in person. :lol: 

The 1 would be too big for lil Jade, but she has her Pinkaholic, and a few of the Park Avenue harnesses. She likes the Pinkaholic, and it fits her well. 

Thanks again for the pics! Your pup is so precious!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The one I bought is a camel color, but I don't think it's the natural. I'll have to check.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We just got ours in the mail!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We just got ours in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! Can't wait to see pics with Odie modeling!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I want some!!!!!!!!
Where do u think is the cheapest place 2 buy them???? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We just got ours in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wanna see Odie's BB!! I need to take pics of my crew wearing their new ones too!! Mimi's just came in too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I ordered mine on Amazon because they had one size 1 in a camel/tan color for right under $25, free shipping. I didn't want to invest much until I can check sizing and see if I like them. When I was doing a search a few weeks back, chewys.com was the cheapest place. They don't carry a size 1 though, size 2 and up. So if I like the BB, I'll have to go back to Amazon, or wait for coupons from somewhere that carries the size 1. I think Chewys only carries the classic. Not 100% sure, though. Once I found out theirs started at size 2, I didn't really look any further.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We just got ours in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine came today too! I bought the whole set with the matching collar.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

paynee's said:


> I want some!!!!!!!!
> Where do u think is the cheapest place 2 buy them????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got Jaxx's on Amazon. I got A size 2 for $30


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I wanna see Odie's BB!! I need to take pics of my crew wearing their new ones too!! Mimi's just came in too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to post some pics soon. I want your advice on the fit. Show us Meems! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I got Jaxx's on Amazon. I got A size 2 for $30
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amy Jo, do you have the pics of Jaxx in the size 3? I was trying to find them on here but can't seem to locate that thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see everyone's new BB pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics! Also, for anyone looking, eBay usually has cheaper BB's


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Just wondering how much is a good price to pay??? I think pearl would b a size 2?? She is 12 inch


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

$98.80 inc postage for 2 size 2 bbelts in lavender & hot pink, does that sounds like an ok price?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the size chart off the BB website. 










To my knowledge you are supposed to aim for the size that your pups chest measurement will fall in the middle of the size BB you choose. So I'd say a 12" chest would fit on the last hole on the size 2, and probably the first (tightest) hole in the size 3. Many use them over clothes, so a size 2 isn't going to give you any spare room. I would make sure you get a real good chest measurement. 

I would check chewys.com

It seems to be the cheapest. They start at size 2. Or try Amazon. $98 for 2 size 2's sounds a lil high.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

TLI said:


> This is the size chart off the BB website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I re measured pearl, she is 11inch if I pull it firm, but as u said with a dress on & a ill slack it's about 12.5 inch!!!

That site is great & much cheaper only $67 but the only ship to America!!!! Wil hav 2 get my brother inlaw 2 ask his mum!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

paynee's said:


> Ok I re measured pearl, she is 11inch if I pull it firm, but as u said with a dress on & a ill slack it's about 12.5 inch!!!
> 
> That site is great & much cheaper only $67 but the only ship to America!!!! Wil hav 2 get my brother inlaw 2 ask his mum!!!!
> 
> ...


if you want to have the buddy belt shipped to me, I can ship it to you with the rrc things you wanted. just let me know if you do.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Perfect solution.  

If you are going to use the BB naked, I'd go with the 2, but if you want some room, I'd go with the 3. Amy Jo just went through this though. She ordered Jaxx a 3, and it was too big. The measurement needs to be with no slack if you are using it more for naked wear.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

elaina said:


> if you want to have the buddy belt shipped to me, I can ship it to you with the rrc things you wanted. just let me know if you do.


Oh that would b fantastic  thank u!!! I just need 2 pik a size  haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

paynee's said:


> Ok I re measured pearl, she is 11inch if I pull it firm, but as u said with a dress on & a ill slack it's about 12.5 inch!!!
> 
> That site is great & much cheaper only $67 but the only ship to America!!!! Wil hav 2 get my brother inlaw 2 ask his mum!!!!
> 
> ...


12.5" will fit the size 3 on the second tightest hole. Amy Jo's Jaxx is 11" and fits a size 2. I love how everyone is getting to know everyone else's dog's measurements and BB size! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> 12.5" will fit the size 3 on the second tightest hole. Amy Jo's Jaxx is 11" and fits a size 2. I love how everyone is getting to know everyone else's dog's measurements and BB size!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Isn't it funny! I think I have been reading so much about BBs lately I am always going to remember everyone's BB size.

Jaxx's fits perfect as a size 2 with and without clothing. The only thing I haven't tried on him with his BB is his beautiful red coat. It might not fit with the BB over his coat but I would probably put the BB under his coat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

